# Meaning of "kár elpirulnia"



## 123xyz

In the Hungarian song "Gyere te nímand", there is a sentence whose meaning I don't really understand, "pardon ez nem kompliment kár elpirulnia" (mostly the last two words), as translating it literally doesn't seem to make any sense, particularly in the context (it seems to mean "I'm sorry, this isn't a compliment, it is a pity that you should blush"). By the way, this sentence is within the following stanza (the song is about a girl having an audition for becoming a singer, and the provided stanza is the response to her singing): 

Kitűnő volt, mondhatnám, hogy direkte csodás
Tessék lányom, itt van már a megállapodás
Kár lenne a dézsa mellett elvirulnia
Pardon ez nem kompliment kár elpirulnia 

Could someone cast some light upon this subject? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Olivier0

_Kár _as a predicate does not mean only "it is a pity" but also with an infinitive "it is not worth".
-- Olivier


----------



## tomtombp

"kár" here means "no use" doing something.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the replies; I conclude that the meaning of the sentence is "it is not a compliment, so there is nothing to blush about".


----------



## tomtombp

123xyz said:


> Thank you for the replies; I conclude that the meaning of the sentence is "it is not a compliment, so there is nothing to blush about".


----------



## Zsanna

I would say rather: ... there is no need/it is a waste of effort/don't bother to blush" as it is used half ironically and half jokingly.


----------

